# LR 5.4 not launching images in PS CS6 in order to merge



## Novakina (Jun 23, 2014)

I've seen a bunch of people having similar problems with this but none of the suggested answers that have worked for me.

The error first arose trying to open .CR2 images from my new D70. Before I had no trouble merging panoramas from my Lightroom 5.4 into Photoshop CS5 (even though I didn't have the latest RAW plug in). But last night I tried to do it for the first time using images from my new camera and although PS was launched, the images never opened and LR displayed the error message that PS could not be launched.

I guessed it was a plug in issue so I installed an updated version of PS CS6 that included the RAW 8.4 plug in. However, this did not help. I've tried restarting, clearing PS's preferences and checking LR's External Editing preferences. I've tried running both using Win 7 compatibility and by running them as the administrator. Absolutely no joy: PS launches (or pops up if it is already open) but the images don't open and LR complains that it can't launch PS.

Very interestingly though, when I select a single image to edit in PS the image DOES open with no errors.

Has anybody had any luck with sorting out this kind of issue? It's driving me absolutely mad :(


----------



## Novakina (Jun 28, 2014)

No replies? Has seriously no one found any workable solution to this kind of problem?


----------



## andyl1 (Aug 17, 2014)

TRY THIS
with lr open in the library module, select multiple images from the filmstrip.

if you are in the loupe view, right click one of the selected photos in *THE FILMSTRIP*, and select edit in cs6.  if you are in the grid view you can right click either in the filmstrip or one of the selected images in the grid

from the develop module, multiple selected photos in the *filmstrip *can be opened in the same way.  

andy


----------

